# Hitting Cape May this weekend



## RUUUFUHBOCK (Sep 2, 2013)

Taking the family down to cape may this weekend and want to get some fishing in. Just wondering if anyone knows what's hitting and where?


----------



## jetty jumper (Jan 14, 2013)

You may want to hit up RUUDEDOG im pretty sure he is a Cape May guy.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Flounder are still being caught in the back bays of North Wildwood. Blues and resident Striper have been caught as well.


----------



## phillyguy (Aug 9, 2010)

Snapper blues all over Cape May Pt. on Sunday. Large pod of dolphins feeding aggressively driving them within easy casting range right at the end of Beach Ave. A lot of fun for about an hour until my arms got tired. A 2oz. stingsilver was hooking up every cast. Other than that blitz, the fishing was slow all weekend tho I heard reports of red drum being caught.


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Weakfish in shoaling water around 2nd ave bucktail w green worm? try White or Chartruse 4" gulp swim mullet on a jig head or bucktail. Heard of Redfish in surf NWW on cut spot.Weaks around concrete ship


----------

